# Lead spoons coming along.....



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Got some good lead, got a nice toaster oven from Goodwill for $8, got mold hot, found out you can't try to pour just enough to start the plug, you need to fill the whole plug up w/lead, I guess it still pours through the plug as it fills to fill the whole void.



Question: I've clipped a few plugs off w/tin snips, and diagonal cutters.

The dikes cut closer to the spoon, but leave a little divot on the spoon edge. 

1. Who suggests what here.

2. I've filed the nib down to spoon edge, any other suggestions?

3. Tomorrow night I'm dipping in powder paint for the first time, do I heat lead spoons in toaster oven first, to what temp? 

4. What temp for what duration do I cook spoons once they've been dipped?



Thanks, here's my lead shed:


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

LMJ, make sure your room is well ventilated when working with lead, ask Mellon about the reaction he got last year when we had a sinker making party 

Sorry, cant help ya on the painting part.

Salmonid


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

I hear ya, Mark, that's a dual blower range hood over the desk!
I wear a painters respirator, goggles, gloves, I don't want any adverse reactions if I can avoid them!
Thanks for the heads up!
LMJ


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

After reading some info on lead poisoning, I'm going to move the entire operation outside, into the garage.
I thought I'd get away with using the blower hood to move fumes out, but the risk to myself and family is too great to do it in the basement.
Going to be colder out there, but much better ventilation.
LMJ


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

A group of us got together last year and poured around 150 to 175 jigs. We had the lead pot and molds just outside the garage door and didn't have any trouble regarding the fumes.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

I guess you have to do that when there's no chance of rain, I understand a drop of water in the pot is like a bomb.
I was hopeing to spend some time in the basement this winter, but really don't want the danger inside. I can still paint and rig them inside.
LMJ


----------



## minnowseinetackle (Sep 28, 2007)

LittleMiamiJeff said:


> Got some good lead, got a nice toaster oven from Goodwill for $8, got mold hot, found out you can't try to pour just enough to start the plug, you need to fill the whole plug up w/lead, I guess it still pours through the plug as it fills to fill the whole void.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We make all of our sinkers, jigs, bottom bouncers, pretty much anything that is made out of lead. We also make floating jig heads. 1/2 & 5/8 Round head. We have our operation in the garage. We open the garage door if it is not raining or really windy, and if it is then we use a fan in the window and one on a stand. Ventilation is very important. The way we powder paint is by using a propane torch and holding the jig or whatever with a pair of pliers. You do not want to get it too hot, the lead will melt. I usually take the lead away from the heat just when it starts to turn shiny. Stir your powder paint with a toothpick before yyou do anything, this way it won't clump on the jig. Dip in and out and let dry. They make a pair of snips specifically for trimming off the sprue...go here ...http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/lead-melters-tools/781898000043.aspx... These are great. Hope this helps!!!


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks, MST! A guy on Stripers247 recommended a cut off tool on a dremel tool, but the cut off tool you mention would fit the budget better right now.
Good info on the paint too, that's my next step, I have 35-40 spoons poured, need to clip the sprue as you put it, and then paint. Do you prep the lead by cleaning w/solvent first? I guess the heat and flame will pretty much clean them up.
God bless
LMJ


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Have painted many jig heads with powder paint, and i just use a bic lighter for heat, heat the head, dip, let cool, and i take an eye-buster to clean the paint out of the hook-eye, before i bake them at 350 for 15 minutes.
Good Luck, lets see the finished product.

P.S. Preheat your oven for 10 or 15 minutes at 350 before you bake, and you are good to go.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Well, I got them TOO hot to begin with, paint melted as soon as I dipped in paint! 
#1 has drips and isn't too pretty, but will fish.
So I dipped the 2nd after it cooled a while, and it turned out ok, I have to dip half, turn it around and grab other end, then dip it. I am trying to figure out how to dip sideways, holding both ends, to just dip in one try.
Then, curing in oven will be a trip, my toaster oven isn't high enough to hang from shelf, so I'll have to hang from both ends at once sideways like dipping.
I know I can get a narrower tube for the paint, and dip in that but other than a bigger oven I don't know what else to do to cure them, I can't lay them on rack, that'll leave grooves.
LMJ


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

I have two ideas which may help. I don't know what part of town you live in but check the craft stores or better yet a shop that sells stained glass supplies for a pair of lead dikes. They are pretty similar to the link above if not the same thing.

Also, what's to keep you from turning your $8 oven on its side? That way you can rig up a rack to hang the spoons. The heating elements don't care which way they face. I would experiment outside on a concrete driveway the first time though. If you burn your house down you didn't hear this from me.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Ken G said:


> If you burn your house down you didn't hear this from me.


 

Hey, That's the spirit Ken! 

that is worth a try, and the lead *****, I cut the sprue off w/hack saw, works, still lead shavings all over, lead ***** might cut clean and w/out burrs and dust/shavings.

I think if I put oven on non-control side it'll be ok, outside is good start!
LMJ


----------



## fishingnut (Feb 3, 2005)

Go to www.tjstackle.com and check out the powder painting videos. There are some great tips. I personally have gone to using a toaster oven to heat my jigs (set it about 375) because 1, I don't have to wait 10-15 seconds to heat it, and 2, I don't have to worry about getting it too hot or cold. It is the same every time.


----------

